
4 Men with 4 Very Different Incomes Open Up About the Lives They Can Afford - william_hc
http://www.esquire.com/lifestyle/money/a44086/four-men-four-numbers/
======
saeranv
Their opinions on taxes would support more progressive taxation. The guys >
200k (suprisingly) seem to be willing to taxed more, and obviously, the guy at
the poverty line would benefit from a negative income tax or basic income.

To this last point, not just for his benefit but for society: he is trapped in
a cycle of paying fines, and then getting more fines. He has no way to
contribute to society, as he is currently being criminalized for being poor.

~~~
maxxxxx
I wonder if on average higher incomes really complain less about taxes than
lower incomes. It would be ironic then that after the lower incomes vote for
less taxes most of the actual cuts usually go to the higher incomes.

~~~
nolite
Even more ironic, the lower incomes are actually paying fewer to no taxes

~~~
maxxxxx
And that trend will continue if the higher incomes keep capturing more and
more of the nation's income.

------
whorleater
This is far too small of a sample size to draw widespread conclusions from,
but it was really interesting how their weekly grocery bills between these 4
men scale logarithmically in contrast to their income. The guy on food stamps
spends $130-140 a week, the guy making $53,000 a year spends $100-125, while
the guy making $250,000 spends $200.

~~~
hvoiiita
There really isn't much to be had by spending more on food. Its mostly a flat
cost unless you're a connoisseur or professional.

